# Thread lock



## 13 rider (30 Dec 2018)

Hi Mods 
Is it possible to thread lock the chatzone threads for the 50km challenge for the years 2015 ,2016 and 2017 as posts get occasionally posted in the wrong thread 
Many thanks @13 rider


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Dec 2018)

Yes it is possible. All done as requested.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Dec 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Dec 2018)

I thought this would be about thread lock for bolts...


----------



## I like Skol (30 Dec 2018)

I'm in before the thread lock


----------



## steverob (6 Jan 2019)

Is it worth un-sticky-ing (if that’s not a word, it is now!) the 2018 threads, so that the Chatzone threads appear above them?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Jan 2019)

On it.


----------

